# Coils Coils Coils



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Might not be funny to everybody but for me its quite hillarious...
So i got home after my digital systems exams and realised my vape tasted like 5 month old dead fish with jays fuild sauce.
Looking in my drawer for a fresh coil found none not realizing this was the start of my problem.
Then began the stinky process of dry burning and cleaning them dirty coils. 
After 5 mins i shorted 2 of the 3 i had kept aside. So carefully i placed the last in and unknowingly turned the voltage up and not down to 3.3V boom there goes all my coils. 
Realizing i still had my old iclear 16 in my bag only to find that the base had cracked and e liquid was slowly seeping down my hand.

AKA now im F#%^ed. Nothing to vape.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Oh no, that is a calamity. You need an RBA and some Kanthal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Tell me about it.....been looking into the russian on VapeSA site though stuck on one little issue could you advise me maybe


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Tell me about it.....been looking into the russian on VapeSA site though stuck on one little issue could you advise me maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well, if you tell me what the issue is, I can surely try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Ok here is the dilemma should i buy nichrome or kanthol, i see that VapeSA has wrapped coils that are either kanthol or nichrome which i want to get for starters before i get into the swing of building myself. Dont want to fail 100 times before i enjoy the vape. So the question is which should i buy and i intend to use a cotton setup dont like the residual taste of the silica


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

I would go Kanthal, most vapers use Kanthal. Nothing wrong with Nichrome, but some peeps report of a metallic taste. They do not state on their site what the wrapped coils are made of and the gauge wire used. See they only sell Nichrome wire and at 33 g, which is comparable to 32 g Kanthal, I think. That is very thin to coil for a Russian. I would recommend 28 g Kanthal.


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Where can i get that 28g kanthal i know i read on a page some where that somebody stocks. If possible i want to get both the nautilus and russian if the money is good


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (25/3/14)

thats a real schlep @ProDiCaL 

plus side is you can now buy new gear


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Where can i get that 28g kanthal i know i read on a page some where that somebody stocks. If possible i want to get both the nautilus and russian if the money is good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out the reseller sites or post a query thread here.


----------



## thekeeperza (25/3/14)

@ProDiCaL try here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @ProDiCaL try here


Thanx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

You can also check here: Link

Would suggest ordering in bulk then you know you have enough for a while.


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Lol somehow ordering 2 meters comes out to 40 plus shipping of 95 is it really worth it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

Is there no Cape Town supplier who has some that way i can collect 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Give this person a call, CPT based and may have kanthal in stock.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

You can also give here a try as well


----------



## ProDiCaL (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Give this person a call, CPT based and may have kanthal in stock.


Thanx spoke to cvs out of stock but should have by thursday for the latest along with new stock so might get everything from him thanx so much


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Thanx spoke to cvs out of stock but should have by thursday for the latest along with new stock so might get everything from him thanx so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Glad I could help


----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

ProDiCaL said:


> Thanx spoke to cvs out of stock but should have by thursday for the latest along with new stock so might get everything from him thanx so much
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Great. Agree with @BhavZ, get at least 10 meters.


----------



## ProDiCaL (26/3/14)

thekeeperza said:


> @ProDiCaL try here


Organised with a buddy who is ordering from them the weekend to add 2 meters to his cart.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

